# GLWTS Posts In Sales Threads



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Gents there has been a marked increase of GLWTS type posts in sales threads, can we knock this on the head please? They don't add anything the sales thread.

We don't want to start deleting posts from sales threads again so your cooperation would be appreciated


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Noted John.

Good luck with this thread.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Dave O said:


> Noted John.
> 
> Good luck with this thread.


Hehe


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Dave O said:


> Noted John.
> 
> Good luck with this thread.


 :lol:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

carlgulliver said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Noted John.
> ...


Classic


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Dave O said:


> Noted John.
> 
> Good luck with this thread.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

It is not just GLWTS any comments that are of no help or with no intention to purchase should be knocked on the head. :bangin:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I did post last week but only to defend someone who was unfairly getting criticism


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I never know if GLWTS is a sarcastic comment in some cases! :yes:  Perhaps "Best of British" would be more apt in some cases! :blush2: No names, no pack drill!

Mike


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Has this thread been serviced recently? :tongue2:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

For Gawds sake, what on earth does GLWTS mean????

I think I can guess - akin to don't butt in and save the comments for elsewhere, but if someone doesn't actually know, how can they stop?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Caller said:


> For Gawds sake, what on earth does GLWTS mean????
> 
> I think I can guess - akin to don't butt in and save the comments for elsewhere, but if someone doesn't actually know, how can they stop?


Good luck with the sale.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Good Luck With The Sale.

Just a well meaning message from someone viewing, but not buying, a watch for sale.

The internet equivalent of tyre kicking. 

(I've been guilty of it).


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy replies and it's not a personal surprise that I was barking up the wrong tree again! :blush:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Caller said:


> For Gawds sake, what on earth does GLWTS mean????
> 
> I think I can guess - akin to don't butt in and save the comments for elsewhere, but if someone doesn't actually know, how can they stop?


Ah, never could understand why people selling watches needed footwear advice

Go Long With The Socks


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And while I am at it, is there really any need for the "l would buy this if I had the money" type posts in sales threads?


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

This isn't intended for me so "good luck with the thread"


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I love this thread, but I've just blown my budget on another thread.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

I had one of these threads once, I so regret letting it goâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JoT said:


> And while I am at it, is there really any need for the "l would buy this if I had the money" type posts in sales threads?


Correct, but sometimes it would be nice to reply to a sales post with: Damn you, damn you all to hell for selling this right now. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

John, can you guarantee that this thread is genuine and not some cheap Chinese copy? :glare:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What size is this thread, please?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

When was this thread last serviced ?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

I cant see the pictures?


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

Best of the lot.â€I want it but the 710 said i can`t have it."


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

is this thread still available?


----------

